# Betaeindruck



## Enyalios (1. August 2009)

Also ich hab gestern aufgrund akuten Zeitmangels nur bis LvL 4 rumgespielt, aber was mir dabei aufgefallen ist sind ein paar Spieler mit jämmerlich doofen Namen a la WoW.

Die "Dark"-Späher waren ebenso vertreten wie beleidigende und eigentlich verbotene Namen. Bin mal gespannt wie das später im Spiel gehandhabt wird. Ob es da auch aktive GM´s geben wird die sich darum annehmen ?

Ich für meinen Teil spielte gestern den Heiler und mir war es ein besonderes Vergnügen wenn eben jene Leute an den Mobs krepiert sind. Hab mich neben die hingestellt und amüsiert zugeguckt wie ihr Lebensbalken auf 0 ging. Leute mit normalen Namen bekamen stets Heilung von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sind eure Eindrücke von gestern ?


----------



## Stancer (1. August 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen, das die Manaregeneration übelst verstärkt wurde. Hab gestern nen Kantor angespielt und musste mich nicht ein einziges mal zum regenerieren hinsetzen.


----------



## bLuu (1. August 2009)

Das liegt daran, das die Manakosten der Skills beim Priester so gering sind.
Am Manaregg wurde nix geändert...


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2009)

also mit meinem sm konnte ich gestern ca 5-6 mobs umhauen (level 24-26) ohne dass ich mich einmal hinsetzen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gefällt mir gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. August 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, das die Manakosten der Skills beim Priester so gering sind.
> Am Manaregg wurde nix geändert...



Jepp, der Kantor hatte noch nie manaprobleme gehabt, nur Sorc und SM sind welche die andauernd "saufen" dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. August 2009)

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Droprate irgendwie verschlechtert worden ist. Musste noch nie so viele Mobs hauen für meine Quest items.


----------



## Stancer (1. August 2009)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen. Hatte sogar eher den umgekehrten Eindruck. Sind haufenweise Items usw. gefallen.


----------



## morguli (1. August 2009)

hmm bei mir lagt es, beim laufen und kämpfen und auch wenn ich npc an spreche seltsam.

das hatte ich letztes mal nicht


----------



## Shintuargar (1. August 2009)

Oidehua schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern aufgrund akuten Zeitmangels nur bis LvL 4 rumgespielt, aber was mir dabei aufgefallen ist sind ein paar Spieler mit jämmerlich doofen Namen a la WoW.
> 
> Die "Dark"-Späher waren ebenso vertreten wie beleidigende und eigentlich verbotene Namen. Bin mal gespannt wie das später im Spiel gehandhabt wird. Ob es da auch aktive GM´s geben wird die sich darum annehmen ?
> 
> ...



Ich denke, in der Beta wird da sich niemand drum kümmern. In der Liveversion wird es dann sicherlich auch keine Gilden mehr mit Namen "Holocaust" geben. Hab ich gestern einen gesehen.

Hab gestern allerdings nicht viel spielen können, hat bei mir ziemlich gelaggt (warpende Spieler und Mobs). War das erste Mal, die anderen Betas hatten die Probleme nicht. Schätze, der Ansturm auf den Patch und den Server waren ziemlich groß.


----------



## pbast6 (1. August 2009)

Wen jemand in solch einer Gilde ist würde ich  ihn sowieso Ignoriereren den mit sowas (egal ob Rassistisch oder Beleidigent) hat das Spiel und will ich nichts zu tun.
Was mir aufgefallen ist das ich jetzt regelmässig mich hinsetzten muss um zu trinken. Endlich! Als Ranger hab ich endlich mit 25 genug Skill um kaum noch löcher zu haben. Jetzt brauch ich noch genug Standart Schadenskills damit ich nicht meine CD vom Silence und Stun zum Schaden verbrauch und sie dann nicht im Richtigen einsetzen kann.


----------



## Reldnak (1. August 2009)

Also ich bin echt beeindruckt von dem Spiel. Es hat mich wieder von der ersten Minute an gefesselt so wie es WOW zu Anfangszeiten gemacht hat.
Mein Magier ist jetzt Level 10 und haut auch schön rein.

Habe aber jetzt 2 neue Fähigkeiten bekommen wo ich aber Reagenzien benötige. Weiß im Moment nicht wo ich sie herbekomme.
Habe aber auch noch 2-3 Craftingskills mit denen ich etwas herstellen kann, weiß aber auch noch nicht wie und wo ich sie einsetzen soll.

Grafikt ist ja allererste Sahne und die Welt lebendig wie noch nie.

Wenn noch jemand Tips für den SC hat immer her damit !

Vielen Dank


----------



## Duath (1. August 2009)

Reldnak schrieb:


> Habe aber jetzt 2 neue Fähigkeiten bekommen wo ich aber Reagenzien benötige. Weiß im Moment nicht wo ich sie herbekomme.


Beim Händler für "General Goods" oder so. Ist auf jeden Fall in den beiden Hauptstädten zu finden.


----------



## Reldnak (2. August 2009)

Mit Level 10 kann man sich ja für eine Klasse entscheiden.
Kann man diese Entscheidung wieder rückgängig machen oder muss ich einen Char neu leveln ?

LG


----------



## _flo93_ (2. August 2009)

Die Entscheidung kann man nicht rückgängig machen, man wird aber 2 oder 3 mal gefragt, ob man das wirklich machen will (a la Vista xD). Wenn du dich z.B. für den Templer entscheidest und auf lvl 15 merkst, der Gladiator würde dir mehr gefallen muss du von 1 wieder anfangen.


----------



## Sithrael (2. August 2009)

@ Klunker
erzähle mie sich der sm so spielt, besonders im dmg/schaden einstecken Verhällnis.


----------



## davinci2k8 (2. August 2009)

also habe gestern einen Templer angefangen, Mana probleme 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lv 5-6/7 eher HP da tränke relativ teuer sind, und verband weniger bringt als sich 5 sec hinzusetzen, ab lv 7 gings dann wieder besser, erste schild-skill/buff bekommen und nu gehen auch mal mehrere hintereinander/aufeinmal.
bei lv9 gestern schicht beendet und gerade client am neu laden weiss der geier wo der hin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freue mich schon gleich lv 10+ zu bestreiten, man findet mit jedem lvl weiter ins spiel, gefällt mir sehr gut bisher.

Gruss Marrakesh


----------



## Duath (2. August 2009)

davinci2k8 schrieb:


> also habe gestern einen Templer angefangen, Mana probleme 0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt vielleicht daher, dass deine "normalen" Angriffe (die nur Schaden mit der Nahkampfwaffe zufügen, damit ist nicht der automatische Angriff gemeint) überhaupt kein Mana verbrauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davinci2k8 (2. August 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht daher, dass deine "normalen" Angriffe (die nur Schaden mit der Nahkampfwaffe zufügen, damit ist nicht der automatische Angriff gemeint) überhaupt kein Mana verbrauchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry für nicht angemeldete Ironie bzw nicht ausreichend... gelobe besserung vllt nen bunten rahmen? *fg* //IRONIE OFF


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> sehr angenehm muss ich sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin jedoch nicht ind en abyss gegangen, ir war das ernsthft zu blöd 1,7 millionen ep zu grinden -.-  momentan fehlen immernoch 1 mille und ehtue und morgen kann ich ent mehr zocken naja, bald sit aj release und damit viele neue quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiele gerad en krieger, und es ist viel schwerer als mit nem magier im startgebiet OO


----------



## Randor2 (3. August 2009)

So ich hab gestern meine Sorc schön auf 25 gebracht und dann ab in den Abyss.
Das Gebiet ist einfach der abolute Wahnsinn von dem Aussehen und eigentlich dem kompletten Aufbau (3 Ebenen O_o).
Bin da dann noch ein wenig rumgeflattert und hab die Aussicht genossen.

Ach ja Sorc im Nahkampf mit "Summon cold air" ist der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## puruq (3. August 2009)

Ich finde das Spiel ist Hammer, im Sinne meiner Ansprüche. Ich bin Grafik und Anime/Manga Freak, spiele gerne MMO's und habe damals mit Lineage2 angefangen. Aion ist für mich daher perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Landschaften sind super gestaltet, das InGame Wiki ist ne nette Sache und Fliegen+der Classchange ist mit Level 10, daher wenn einem die Klasse absolut doch nicht gefällt kann man sich nochmal einen einen Char machen.
Erster Eindruck: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apsilon (3. August 2009)

ja aber bis man level 10 erreicht hat vergeht eine ewigkeit. dauert ca 3-4stunden. so lange habe ich gebraucht.
der grund liegt darin das man sehr oft hin und her laufen muss. und die wege auch nicht kurz sind.
ich habe nur monster getötet die für die q notwendig waren. einfach so rum kämpfen habe ich nicht getan ebenso keine pflanzen gesammelt. da dieses auch noch exp gibt.

man sollte sich schon am anfang etwas festlegen. 3 stunden umsonst spielen ist nicht wirklich lustig. es dauert etwas bis zum klassenchange


----------



## Norjena (3. August 2009)

Sobald man auch nur einmalig wechseln kann wollen die Leute immer mehr und mehr, dann können wir gleich für 50Kinah 100mal am Tag umskillen.

Zudem, bei jedem anderen MMO lvlt man auch erstmal ne Weile bis man mekrt...hm is nicht meines, kaum jemand loggt ein, und nach 5 Minuten steht fest...hm die Klasse ist nicht mein Ding.

Zudem unterscheiden sich die Klassen immer, es sollte klar werden was man will.

Krieger>Tank ODER DD
Scout>Melee-DD ODER Range-DD
Mage>DoT+Debuffs+Pets (offensiver Supporter) ODER hoher direkter Schaden, kaum Dots, wenig Debuffs, kein Pet etc
Kleriker>Heiler ODER supportender Mittelklasse DD mit etwas Heilung

Das sollte schon recht klar sein was man spielen möchte.


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2009)

3-4h sind bei einem MMO eine Ewigkeit? Haben die fiesen Macher von Aion etwa vergessen die "Ich bezahle monatlich - also will ich auch SOFORT alles auf MAX haben!"-Option einzubauen? Sowas aber auch!

Aber ernsthaft - gerade das kann man doch jetzt an den Beta-Wochenenden testen. Statt 1x25 anzustreben lieber erstmal die verschiedenen Klassen ausprobieren und halt soweit anspielen, bis man merkt "Passt" oder "Passt nicht". Und sich dann vielleicht mal seine "Played"-Zeit in anderen Spielen anschauen, bevor man meint, dass 3-4h gar grausam sind.


----------



## jay390 (3. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> 3-4h sind bei einem MMO eine Ewigkeit? Haben die fiesen Macher von Aion etwa vergessen die "Ich bezahle monatlich - also will ich auch SOFORT alles auf MAX haben!"-Option einzubauen? Sowas aber auch!
> 
> Aber ernsthaft - gerade das kann man doch jetzt an den Beta-Wochenenden testen. Statt 1x25 anzustreben lieber erstmal die verschiedenen Klassen ausprobieren und halt soweit anspielen, bis man merkt "Passt" oder "Passt nicht". Und sich dann vielleicht mal seine "Played"-Zeit in anderen Spielen anschauen, bevor man meint, dass 3-4h gar grausam sind.



Finde ich auch. Mein höchster Char den ich gespielt hab war auf 15. Mir ist es einfach wichtiger zu testen welche Klassen mir am besten gefallen. Und 3 std? Lol das ist gar nichts. Wo liegt da das problem? Für das ist ja die Beta da, dass man alle Klassen mal antestet um so was zu vermeiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (3. August 2009)

Jetzt setzt diese "Ich-will-mich-nicht-festlegen-und-alle-entscheidungen-revidieren-können"Mentalität schon bei einem Spiel ein, das noch nichtmla erschienen ist... Einige scheinen einfach nicht zu begreifen, dass ein MMORPG etwas mit Charakterentwicklung und einem gewissen Zeitaufwand zu tun hat. 
Wer damit nicht leben kann und wem *3 bis 4* Stunden zu viel sind, der sollte doch noch einmal darüber nachdenken, ob dieses Genre das richtige für ihn ist.

Ich hoffe inbrünstig, dass man seine Klasse nicht mehr wechseln können wird und das auch Dinge wie Servertransfers vorerst garnicht beinhaltet sind oder sehr teuer.

Das unüberlegte Handel ohne jegliche Konsequenzen für die Spieler zerstört in meinen Augen eine große Menge des Flairs den ein MMORPG ausmacht.


----------



## puruq (3. August 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Mein höchster Char den ich gespielt hab war auf 15. Mir ist es einfach wichtiger zu testen welche Klassen mir am besten gefallen. Und 3 std? Lol das ist gar nichts. Wo liegt da das problem? Für das ist ja die Beta da, dass man alle Klassen mal antestet um so was zu vermeiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das meine ich auch. Vergleichen wir das mal mit WoW. Dort werden immer wieder Rekorde im Leveln aufgestellt. Der schnellste liegt glaube ich bei 7 Tagen. 168 Stunden: 80 Level. 3-4 Stunden: 10 Level von 50. Ich finde, dass, wenn man sich die Relationen anschaut, es doch sehr viel weniger ist.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2009)

Bei den WOW power lvl´lern handelt es sich aber um größere gruppen und du musst bedenken, dass in Aion der Content für 90% der Tester noch neu ist.
warte mal 1 Jahr, dann haste auch so ultrafastlvller, die du dann in Ebay kaufen kannst, und dein maxlvlchara haben kannst

man könnt ja auch ma 2 Min nachdenken, bevor man was schreibt, aber das is hier glaub zuviel verlangt


----------



## puruq (4. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Bei den WOW power lvl´lern handelt es sich aber um größere gruppen und du musst bedenken, dass in Aion der Content für 90% der Tester noch neu ist.
> warte mal 1 Jahr, dann haste auch so ultrafastlvller, die du dann in Ebay kaufen kannst, und dein maxlvlchara haben kannst
> 
> man könnt ja auch ma 2 Min nachdenken, bevor man was schreibt, aber das is hier glaub zuviel verlangt



Ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch. Ich rede von Leuten die alleine Leveln, sprich sich die besten Questrouten heraussuchen, Klassen wie einen Hunter nehmen u.s.w. Zudem levelt man nach meiner Angabe in Aion weniger, also ergibt deinen Antwort keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gumja (4. August 2009)

Mein persönlicher Eindruck von Aion und teilweiser Vergleich mit anderen MMORPGs


----------



## Raaandy (5. August 2009)

hui das macht mir grad mega angst^^ hab deinen super bericht gerade gelesen.

frage an alle gibt es in aion tatsächlich zonen wie in aoc?

wenn ja is das dass ende für mich bevor aion angefangen hat^^ einen größeren atmophären break gibts garnich.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (5. August 2009)

Lesen ftw -.- mein Gott....

also zum gefühlten tausendsten mal...es gibt in den level gebieten bis etwa level 20 zonen...damit man sich da net die ganze zeit die mobs gegenseitig klaut...danach ist alles offen...


----------



## Kaldreth (5. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hui das macht mir grad mega angst^^ hab deinen super bericht gerade gelesen.
> 
> frage an alle gibt es in aion tatsächlich zonen wie in aoc?
> 
> wenn ja is das dass ende für mich bevor aion angefangen hat^^ einen größeren atmophären break gibts garnich.



Ja in den ersten Gebieten, dies soll sich aber ab dem 3. Gebiet nicht mehr so sein.


----------



## Raaandy (5. August 2009)

okay sehr gut damit kann man leben. 

danke für die fixe antwort


----------



## Kaldreth (5. August 2009)

ah hab mir gerade erst den Blog durch gelesen! Meinst du mit Zonen, dass man in parallel erstellten Gebieten spielt es also quasi mehrere Kopien von Gebieten gibt, so dass es sein kann, dass ein Freund von dir an der selben Stelle steht ihr euch aber nicht seht? Oder meinst du mit Zonen, dass die Gebiete in sich geschlossen sind und der Übergang in ein anderes Gebiet mit einem Ladebildschirm verbunden ist!?

Ersteres ändert sich wie bereits erwähnt, letzteres bleibt so weit ich weiß!


----------



## Gumja (10. August 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> ah hab mir gerade erst den Blog durch gelesen! Meinst du mit Zonen, dass man in parallel erstellten Gebieten spielt es also quasi mehrere Kopien von Gebieten gibt, so dass es sein kann, dass ein Freund von dir an der selben Stelle steht ihr euch aber nicht seht? Oder meinst du mit Zonen, dass die Gebiete in sich geschlossen sind und der Übergang in ein anderes Gebiet mit einem Ladebildschirm verbunden ist!?
> 
> Ersteres ändert sich wie bereits erwähnt, letzteres bleibt so weit ich weiß!


Ersteres nennt man ja auch bei Aion Channels und nicht Zonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellnassil (10. August 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Jetzt setzt diese "Ich-will-mich-nicht-festlegen-und-alle-entscheidungen-revidieren-können"Mentalität schon bei einem Spiel ein, das noch nichtmla erschienen ist... Einige scheinen einfach nicht zu begreifen, dass ein MMORPG etwas mit Charakterentwicklung und einem gewissen Zeitaufwand zu tun hat.
> Wer damit nicht leben kann und wem *3 bis 4* Stunden zu viel sind, der sollte doch noch einmal darüber nachdenken, ob dieses Genre das richtige für ihn ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe inbrünstig, dass man seine Klasse nicht mehr wechseln können wird und das auch Dinge wie Servertransfers vorerst garnicht beinhaltet sind oder sehr teuer.
> ...



Bei Dingen wie Classchange oder sowas geb ich dir uneingeschränkt recht, was Servertransfers angeht finde ich allerdings daß diese gar nicht so unwichtig sind. Allerdings sollte schon ein Timer von 6 Monaten oder sowas drauf sein damit die Server/Gildenhopper eingebremst werden. Aber es gibt ja durchaus legitime Gründe für einen Servertransfer, z.B. man möchte mit RL Freunden auf den gleichen Server die woanders angefangen haben und nicht deswegen einen Char komplett neu auf 50 hochziehen.


----------



## Tonkra (10. August 2009)

@Gumj

*Zu den Channels:*
als ich in den lv 20+ gebieten war wünschte ich mir sogar das channeling zurück, boar diese überfüllten spots.. und wie alle nach den quest mobs geierten^

aber das dünnt sich ja auch aus.. dass es ab lv 20 keine channel mehr gibt liegt an dem Open-Rift-PvP, dass man ab den lv 20 gebieten machen kann,.
Gum ich hatte die gleiche meinung wie du, ich komme auch aus DAOC.. kenne dich glaub ich noch ausm daoc-forum.de .. aber in AION hast du nunmal "nur" zwei starterzonen (die man in DAOC später auch hatte, wegen der spielerausdünnung).

Die channel in AION sind daher wirklich mittel zum zweck.. es wäre wenig sinnvoll, wenn AION 3 versch. startergebiete hätte. ich finde das grandios gelöst rückblickend.. und wünschte mir die channels sogar ab lv 20 zurück manchmal.. dennoch, die gebiete waren trotz channels immer knüppevoll.


UND nicht zu vergessen, die channels eröffnen sich automatisch nur bei bedarf.. d.h. ab einer gewissen spieleranzahl. Das kann gut möglich sein, dass nach einem Jahr die channels in den startergebieten weg sind, um die spieler wieder zu konzentrieren. ein flexibles, gutes system. Man muss damit leben, dass AION in dem punkte ein mischmasch aus GW und DAOC und co. ist.. AION ist AION.
*
Questvergleich Warhammer <-> AION*
Dass AION im bezug auf WARHAMMER nur 1 punkt abstauben soll in punkto Quests und warhammer 3 verstehe ich nicht ganz.. die in warhammer waren imho nicht wirklich spannend.. in AION hat man hier und da cutscenes und sogar voiceover.. (in der jetzigen betaversion natürlich nicht) zumal es in Warhammer keine storymissionen gibt, finde ich AION in dem punkte viel stärker.. was man AION ankreiden kann, man muss viel mehr quests erfüllen, da der exp anstieg stärker als bei warhammer ist..

1:3 ist aber nicht gerechtfertigt, finde ich. ich habe auch warhammer gespielt bis vor einem monat. die warhammer quests sind noch standartmäßiger, nur der exp grind ist nicht so hart. Warhammer hat nichtmal einen "roten faden" so wie AION was das storytelling angeht.. mit 1.5. wird dieser aspekt NOCH viel stärker hervortreten durch das intro und die storyvideos.


----------



## Stancer (10. August 2009)

Naja in WAR gibts die Public Quests und die sind teilweise wirklich gut gemacht.


----------



## Norjena (10. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja in WAR gibts die Public Quests und die sind teilweise wirklich gut gemacht.



Ja, 30+Mobs pullen und zu dritt umklatschen, und das ganze ist das mit Abstand die beste Lvl Möglichkeit von 35-40...die meisten der Qeusts sind eher langweilig, aber manche sind schon gut.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ja, 30+Mobs pullen und zu dritt umklatschen, und das ganze ist das mit Abstand die beste Lvl Möglichkeit von 35-40...die meisten der Qeusts sind eher langweilig, aber manche sind schon gut.



Aufgrund des Belohnungssystems find ich sie ganz nett, außerdem sind alle Quests langweilig. Ob ich nun Mobs grinde (oh vorsicht, ist ja so verhasst ;D) oder Quests macht für mich absolut keinen Unterschied, wenn ich dahingehend gefordert werden will muss ich Adventures/Singleplayergames zocken und Rätsel lösen.


----------



## Critic (16. August 2009)

Ich bin seit Freitag auch endlich Stolzer Besitzer eines Beta Keys. Hier mal meine ersten Eindrücke:



Erstmal fällt die Char-Erstellung ins Auge, man hat schier unzählige Möglichkeiten, man kann sich soggar eine Preview anzeigen lassen, wie der Char später mit Endgamerüstung aussehen wird. Ich habe einfach irgendwas geklickt und mich nicht lange daran aufgehalten, die Vielfalt wurde aber schon beim durchklicken klar.

Was mir als Ex-WoWler sofort äußerst positiv aufgefallen ist, sind die verdammt schnellen Ladezeiten. Der Ladebildschirm ist nach ca 1-3sek verschwunden. Dann habe ich die Welt betreten, die Grafik auf max gestellt und dacht erstmal: wow! Sieht sehr geil aus (vor allem der Char) und läuft auf meinem E7300, 4GB DDR2 800MHz, HD4830 System bei maximalen Einstellungen bei 50-100fps, nur in der Hauptstadt hatte ich bis jetzt kleine ruckler, wenn ich die Kamera schwenke. 

Die Bodentexturen in manchen Gebieten sehen leider nicht viel besser als bei WoW/WAR aus (sry, habe keinen anderen Vergleich), allerdings sehen Wasser, Spiegelungen, Gebäude einfach nur Klasse aus 

Nach ein bisschen Tasten belegen etc. habe ich die ersten Quests gemacht, ansich nix anderes als in anderen MMOs auch, aber was will man erwarten. Aion kann das Genre nicht neu erfnden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings wird (für die die es interessiert) eine kkleine Story erzählt, und kleine "Dialoge" mit den Questgebern gehalten. Die Quests sind simpel, die Anzeige auf der Worldmap lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig, man muss in jeder Quest den Mob/NPC anklicken, und diesen "locaten", bin von WAR wohl ein bisschen verwöhnt^^


Allerdings gibt es auch einige frustierende Momente...


Ich spiele einen Gladiator und ich muss sagen, dass es einfach super Mühsam ist einige Mobs umzuhauen. i.d.R. muss ich nach JEDEM Mob reggen (gleiches Lv/höher) und das nervt Tierisch (bin z.Zt. lv14) ich hoffe das bessert sich noch. Auch finde ich fliehende Mobs viel zu schnell. Ich bin schon so oft verreckt, weil ich dem Mob nichtmal nen Autohit drücken konnte und er schon bei nem anderen Mob war. 2 Mobs sind auf gleichem Lv extrem scheisse, wenn man pech hat verreckt man. 3 Mobs sind ohne Flucht das garantierte Todesurteil.


Es wird überall betitelt, dass Aion kein "Asia Grinder" ist. Das kann ich nur Teilweise bestätigen: Die exp Raten müssen DRINGEND angepasst werden. Was bringen mir noch so viele Quests, wenn ich für eine abgeschlossene Quest im Durchschnitt 12-15k Exp bekomme, und ich 1000-3500Exp PRO MOB bekomme? Das steht einfach in keiner Relation. Auch sind die Quests teilweise frustrierend, da sie einfach zu schwer sind.

Ein Beispiel: ich bin heute mit Lv12 in ein neues Camp gekommen - keine Quests da. Mir fehlten noch 8k Esp zum Lv Up, also eben paar mobs gegrindet. Mit Lv13 haben sich dann Quests freigeschaltet, die Orange-Rot waren, und in denen ich 15er, 16er, und Teilweise 17er Named Mobs killen musste. (Ich habe auf dem Weg keine Quest ausgelassen) Und wie gesagt, die schaffe ich nur mit ~10% life am Ende, die 17er konnte ich komplett knicken...

Ich hoffe, dass da noch VIELE Quests kommen, mit 1.5, weil sonst wird das einfach nur ein frust gewipe, wenn man keine Heilerklasse spielt...


Im großen und ganzen bin ich aber begeistert. Super Grafik, cooles gameplay, ich steh auf den Final Fantasy style, Flügel sind ein nettes Gimmick, so noch nicht wirklich da gewesen (erinnert mich an The Legend of Dragoon <3 ) macht einfach spaß. Ich hoffe, dass sich an der Questvielfalt noch ein bisschen was tut und dass das Endgame überzeugt, denn das ist am Ende ja das was zählt...


----------



## Enyalios (16. August 2009)

Wenn man von WoW kommt ist es natürlich eine Umstellung das die Mobs definitiv stärker sind. Aber mir persönlich ist das wesentlich lieber als wenn man als Halbgott durch die Gegend stiefelt und Mobs erst gefährlich werden wenn sie 5-6 LvL über einen sind (Hier allerdings meist auch nur bei falscher Klasse).
Das was ich bei WoW am Ende einfach vermisste, nämlich das Elite-Gegner auch wirklich Elite sind und Ausrüstung nicht standardmäßig Lila sein MUSS bietet mir AION, von daher ist es wohl Geschmackssache.

Eine Umstellung ist es eben auch das man nicht wie in WoW solo Alles machen kann. Am besten eine Gruppe von 2-4 Leuten und man kann schön questen.

Btw, in der BuffedShow zeigten sie den Kampf gegen einen Rar-Mob - brauchte denk ich knapp 10 Leute, find ich ebenfalls gut.


----------



## Geige (16. August 2009)

Critic schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen Gladiator und ich muss sagen, dass es einfach super Mühsam ist einige Mobs umzuhauen. i.d.R. muss ich nach JEDEM Mob reggen (gleiches Lv/höher) und das nervt Tierisch (bin z.Zt. lv14) ich hoffe das bessert sich noch. Auch finde ich fliehende Mobs viel zu schnell. Ich bin schon so oft verreckt, weil ich dem Mob nichtmal nen Autohit drücken konnte und er schon bei nem anderen Mob war. 2 Mobs sind auf gleichem Lv extrem scheisse, wenn man pech hat verreckt man. 3 Mobs sind ohne Flucht das garantierte Todesurteil.


Dann machst du etwas falsch!
Der Gladi sit eine Level Maschiene sondersgleichen 2-4 Mobs gleichen Levels 
oder ein bisschen höher düften keine Probleme bereiten!
Am ebsten du gehst zum Händler und kaufst dir (falls nicht schon geschehen)
eine komplette Plattenrüstung!


----------



## Thunderphönix (16. August 2009)

Ich hab auch von Level 1 bis Level 20 solo dahingelevelt,was ich jetzt aber drastisch ändern wird,ich werd mir paar leute suchen müssen und mit denen gemeinsam questen.denn es ist net ganz einfach wenn der mob level 20 hat und diese 4 punkte (schwerste schwierigkeit,elite ist noch besser).und wenn da noch ein 2ter mob dazu kommt heißts nurnoch rennen.

Find das aber positiv das man sich dann Leute suchen sollte,weil das ist ein MMO und da wird nunmal zusammengespielt,sonst kann ich eh gleich nen Offline Game auch zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodace (16. August 2009)

ich hab nen sehr positiven eindruck ^^ macht spaß und ist ne abwechslung zu wow...
nur der gladi ist nichts für mich... ich sterb immer xD


----------



## Trish09 (16. August 2009)

Ich hab bisher nur mal auf den Koreanischen Servern gespielt und mir hat das Spiel gleich gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal der Char Editor, der ja so wahnsinnig riesig is und alles bietet was man sich so vorstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gefällt es wenn ich durch die Stadt dort laufe und nich jeder dritte mein Gesicht hat und meine Frisur, spätestens wenns dann noch die selbe Klasse is renn ich zum Friseur xD
War bei WoW oft genug so, das da ne Schurkin stand die meine Zwillingsschwester hätte sein können, das hat mich immer unglaublich gestört :3 aber bei Aion werde ich hoffe ich nicht so oft jemanden zu Gesicht bekommen der mir ähnlich sehen wird xD

Mir gefällt auch das Kampfsystem, davon habe ich bisher nur gelesen, aber hörte sich gut an
(seitliches laufen erhöht ausweich chance, nach vorne mehr dmg, nach hinten mehr blocken)
Ich meine es ist normal das man sich bewegt aber hier hat man dann auch gleich noch ne art Boni wenn man das macht ^_^
Und über kurz oder lang sollte es auch heißen das wenn ich mich bewege und mein Gegenüber nur stumpf dasteht das ich mehr dmg oder halt weniger kriege :>
Leider hab ich damit nicht so die Erfahrung sammeln können, also falls wer dazu was sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann natürlich die komplett andere neue Welt zu entdecken, freu ich mich riesig drauf :3


----------



## Kizna (16. August 2009)

Bloodace schrieb:


> nur der gladi ist nichts für mich... ich sterb immer xD



Dann würde ich dir auch vom Assasin und Ranger abraten. Bis Level 20 Sind beide infach nur grauenhaft zu spielen. Ab Level 20 machte es einen Sprung und mit Level 25 geht der Spielspaß los.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (16. August 2009)

Wollte gerade sagen..also wenn du mitm gladi immer stirbst bleibt eigentlich nurnoch der kleriker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil der rest eht noch viel schneller hopps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (16. August 2009)

hmm, gladi ist extrem einfach zu spielen und mit level 12 hat man bei weitem keine questprobleme geschweige denn schwere quests. ka, wie man so spielen kann, dass bei einem schon auf dieser stufe schwierigkeiten auftauchen. weglaufende mobs gibts auch bei wow schon mit stufe 12, adds sind auch dort ebenso wenig angenehm, wenn es zaubermobs sind. wer einen draenei gespielt hat, wird sich an diverse stellen mit blutelfmobs erinnern, die gerne mehrere weitere mobs adden. bin jetzt wirklich ziemlich baff, weil dies nicht der erste erfahrungsbericht dieser art ist und ich bei anderen von purer unfähigkeit und vielleicht einem fall von ADD ausging.

p.s.: lol@ranger comment oben. der ist zwar etwas zäh am anfang, aber simpler gehts kaum. mehr als 4 tasten drückt man da bis level 19 nicht(wenn man nur mitm bogen rumrennt) und von sterben sollten man als ranger bis dahin auch nicht gehört haben. assasin ist neben spiritmaster vielleicht die einzige klasse, die unter 20 etwas mehr tun muss, als der rest, so dass man sich nicht zu sehr langweilt.


----------



## Critic (16. August 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> hmm, gladi ist extrem einfach zu spielen und mit level 12 hat man bei weitem keine questprobleme geschweige denn schwere quests. ka, wie man so spielen kann, dass bei einem schon auf dieser stufe schwierigkeiten auftauchen. weglaufende mobs gibts auch bei wow schon mit stufe 12, adds sind auch dort ebenso wenig angenehm, wenn es zaubermobs sind. wer einen draenei gespielt hat, wird sich an diverse stellen mit blutelfmobs erinnern, die gerne mehrere weitere mobs adden. bin jetzt wirklich ziemlich baff, weil dies nicht der erste erfahrungsbericht dieser art ist und ich bei anderen von purer unfähigkeit und vielleicht einem fall von ADD ausging.
> 
> p.s.: lol@ranger comment oben. der ist zwar etwas zäh am anfang, aber simpler gehts kaum. mehr als 4 tasten drückt man da bis level 19 nicht(wenn man nur mitm bogen rumrennt) und von sterben sollten man als ranger bis dahin auch nicht gehört haben. assasin ist neben spiritmaster vielleicht die einzige klasse, die unter 20 etwas mehr tun muss, als der rest, so dass man sich nicht zu sehr langweilt.




allerdings laufen die mobs bei wow bei ~5% mit lachhaftem speed weg. hier flüchten die schon bei ~20% udn das mit normalem tempo. also 2 lv drüber geht nur ganz knapp, 2-4 mobs gleichzeitig? das würde ich zu gern mal sehen...


----------



## Zafric (16. August 2009)

Also ich hab ne Assa auf 16 und nen Sorc auf 14. Muss ehrlich sagen, dass die Assa mindestens doppelt so viel zu tuen hat, um ordentlich rauszuhauen. 
Das tut ne Assa dann aber auch. Allerdings bin ich anfangs auch mal gerne Abgenippelt an den Stärkeren Mobs (Sentinels und Co).
Da muss man halt auch wissen, wann man was benutzt, mit dem etwas anderem "Combopunkte-System" bis hin zu nur 2 Minuten Gift, Ausweich-Stun-Backstab-Combo und so weiter, hat man da echt wat zu tuen.

Der Sorc kommt mir dagegen echt, wie die Anfängerklasse schlechthin vor. Zumindest habe ich mit ihm keinerlei Probleme gehabt gegen keinen Gegner bis jetzt. Slow(ggf mit Knockback),DoT, DmgCast (ggf mit Instant Schlag hinterher), und dann ganz gemütlich weghauen. Wenn der Mob tatsächlich mal auf den Gedanken kommt, dass er einen vielleicht irgendwie erreicht und dann sogar noch mehr als einmal zum Schlag kommen will... dann gibts ja noch Root und Sleep oder erneut slowen und kiten.

Andere Klasse konnte ich bis jetzt nicht antesten, aber aus Sicht der Assa finde ich die Stärke der Mobs für passend, da musste ich dann schon mal aufpassen und Adds sind da sehr unangenehm.


----------



## Geige (16. August 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> p.s.: lol@ranger comment oben. der ist zwar etwas zäh am anfang, aber simpler gehts kaum. mehr als 4 tasten drückt man da bis level 19 nicht(wenn man nur mitm bogen rumrennt) und von sterben sollten man als ranger bis dahin auch nicht gehört haben. assasin ist neben spiritmaster vielleicht die einzige klasse, die unter 20 etwas mehr tun muss, als der rest, so dass man sich nicht zu sehr langweilt.



Musst du mit iregdneiner anderen Klasse jeden verdamten mob kiten?
Nein oder!?
Also red nicht von wegen Ranger ist easy going usw., da dass einfach nicht stimmt!
Es stimmt man aht anfangs wenig Skills, aber das machts nicht leichter sondern eher schwerer!


----------



## Symatry (16. August 2009)

Also ich finde das Spiel ist ein aufpolierter Asia-Grinder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das fängt ja schon mit der Musik an oO bin ich in Asien oder was!
Zum tollen Char-editor... gab es bei Everquest 2 auch schon nur war da die Grafik noch nicht so gut. 

Die Welt ist vollgeproppt mit Monstern, so wie es sich für ein typischen Grinder gehört ....
Die ach so tollen Quests... das ich nicht lache...habe bisher nur sammeln und töten müssen.


Also bis auf die Kämpfe in luftigen höhen, bietet das Spiel nichts....
Die Welt ist recht gut gelungen.

Naja meine Meinung undso   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (16. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Spiel ist ein aufpolierter Asia-Grinder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (16. August 2009)

Sehr gelungene Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte es nicht besser formulierne können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Biste denn schon weiter als bis zum ersten Dorf gekommen oder gleich nach der Charerstellung wieder installiert?^^

HF bei WoW


----------



## -Turel- (16. August 2009)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Aion. Wenn es zu stark laggt wechsel ich einfach den Channel . Ansonsten ist es gut gelungen ( fliegen etc.)


----------



## Symatry (16. August 2009)

Jaja dann verschließt halt die Augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw es war meine Meinung! Wenn sie euch nicht gefällt, dann ignoriert es doch einfach...


----------



## Zafric (16. August 2009)

Also ich finde die Antwort von Arben auch Top. Herrlich amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Symatry:

Du plädierst doch auf "Meinung", aber meinst "Verschliesst doch die Augen". Dürfen wir unsere Meinung nicht haben, bzw. wenn wir eine andere als du haben, verschliessen wir die Augen? Wir sind dann also blind dafür, zu erkennen, wie Recht du doch eigentlich hast und wir uns nur einbilden, dass uns das Spiel spaß macht?


----------



## Arben (16. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Jaja dann verschließt halt die Augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wovor verschließe ich denn meine Augen? Das einzige was ich mache ist nicht zu erwarten, dass NC mit Aion ein Genre vollkommen neu erfindet, das hat WoW schon nicht. Aion hat seinen eigenen Stil - ich mag Manga und Anime, daher spricht er mich an. Schicke Optik und nettes Charakter- sowie Kreaturendesign. 

Und es ist mir ein Rätsel wie sich alle immer und immer wieder über die "unspektakulären" Quests pikieren können. Irgendwann solltet ihr doch einfach mal raffen, dass man einfach nicht 1000 unterschiedliche Quests einbauen kann. Ich frage mich desweiteren, was ihr unter abwechslungsreichen und spannenden Quests versteht? Die gabs doch auch im Genreprimus WoW nirgends. Man durfte mal Panzer fahren, es gab ein Ingamecinematic. 
Aber hey, damit sind die restlichen 998 Quests wo es um Kloppen, Sammeln und Botengänge geht entschuldigt, ist ja krasse Abwechslung gegeben. 

Ich kann mir das Geheule über "kack Asiagrinding" eigentlich nur auf einen Weg erklären: man sitzt verbissen vor der Kiste, stiert den Bildschirm zum Ingamesound an und haut die Monster. Das kann mitunter sicherlich wirklich sehr langweilig werden. Da kann ich nur den Tipp geben: macht den Ingamesound aus, lehnt euch zurueck - setzt euch bequem hin, und macht dann ein spannendes Hörbuch oder Hörspiel an. Ich habe in meiner WoW-Zeit sämtliche "Die drei ???" Folgen rauf und runter gehört (Nein, ich kann die NIEMALS tothören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Langweilig wurde es so bei Daylies und 0815-Kloppquests nicht. Dazu muss ich sagen, ich bin nicht der Spieler für den der Weg das Ziel ist, mich hat immer das raiden gehalten, daher fand auch ich die Kloppquests mäßig spannend. Aber ich konnte mich nie über diese Aufregen, wurds mir zu blöd hab ich halt auch einfach mal ausgemacht.


Naja, jeder hat seine Meinung, allerdings werden diejenigen, die immer mit der Erwartung an ein MMO(RPG) treten, dass dieses WoW in besser ist wohl weiterhin enttäuscht, was ich auch begrüße, ich möchte eben AION und nicht WoW spielen.


----------



## Kizna (16. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Jaja dann verschließt halt die Augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Smarty du machst dich hier unbeliebt. Es wäre schön wenn du etwas produktives gegen Aion sagen würdest und nicht irgend einen aufgewärmten Mist. 

.... meckert er an der Musik rum. Gut den Styl von Aion muss man mögen keine Frage und das man Monster töten muss zum Leveln, oh Wunder oh Wunder aber die Musik schlecht zu machen ... WTF. Lass mich raten du hast Elyos gespielt und warst in dem Wald nach den ersten Dorf? Da hast du dann leicht asiatische Musik gehört und gesagt: "LoL nur Asia Kack?"

Ich weis nicht, da setzt es bei mir aus. Ryo Kunihiko gehört zu der absuluten Komponisten Elite was klasische Musik angeht. Was hättest du den lieber an Liedern drinn? Hör dir den WoW Soundtrack an. Auch hier wird Musik aus allen Teilen der Welt benutzt.

Nein und nein. Als jemand der sich die CE nur wegen dem Soundtrack gekauft hat ist deine fast schon Unwissenheit wie ein Schlag in das Gesicht.


----------



## For-Free (16. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Spiel ist ein aufpolierter Asia-Grinder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also das verstehe echt ganz und garnicht. WoW und alle anderen Tötungsquests sind doch nichts anderes als stupides Grinden. Man bekommt die Aufgabe, man soll 10 Monster töten oder 20 Ohren sammeln. Nun macht man sich auf den Weg und boxt für 20 Ohren ungefähr 100 Monster. Nun habe ich meine 20 Ohren zusammen und bringe diese weg und bekomme dafür XYZ EXP. 
Trotzdem habe ich nun 1 Stunde lang stupide Monster töten müssen, was also genaugenommen auch stumpfes Grinden ist. Nur weil mir ein NPC diese Aufgabe gegeben hat, ist es trotzdem keine super tolle Quest.

Und genau da liegt der Hase begraben, keiner motzt rum, wenn man solch eine Aufgabe bekommt. Sagt aber kein NPC man solle 100 Monster töten, heult jeder rum, weil es ja "stupides Grinden" ist.
Also kann mir sowas auch gestohlen bleiben und ich kann gleich durchgrinden.

Das Grinden nicht gleich Grinden ist, sollte aber auch jedem klar sein. In den meisten "Asia-Grindern", schnappe ich mir gleichzeitig 10-XY Mobs, verhause diese, regge und pulle die gleiche Anzahl wieder. In WoW hingegen konnte man Anfang vielleicht ~3-5 Mobs gleichzeitig pullen, diese umhauen und dann reggen. Das dies ein total dämlicher Grinde ist, sollte jedem klar sein. Aber diesen Unterschied verstehen viele Spieler einfach nicht. Und wer WoW von Anfang an gespielt hat, weiß, dass er meistens ab LvL 58 nurnoch bis 60 "grinden" musste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (16. August 2009)

Nur mal ne Frage am Rande, was haben denn diese ganzen WOW-Freaks davon andere Spiele, die noch nichtmal drausen sind,
(jetzt nicht nur Aion) anderen ausreden zu wollen ? 
Warum sind sie denn nicht an "ihr" WOW gefesselt, sondern trollen in anderen Foren umher ?

Ich glaube solch haltloses Geschwätz hat Spiele wie WAR oder AOC teilweise zerstört. 
Es gibt einfach viele die so Forenmüll glauben und dann einem tollen Spiel keine chanze mehr geben. 

Ich habe leider keinen Beatkey, aber mit der Offenen werde ich meine eigenen Eindrücke sammeln, und freue mich schon sehr darauf.

P.S. Ich bin kein Gegner von WOW, ich spiele es selber immerwieder mal, aber die Community ist mir einfach zu schlecht ingame wie in Foren.
Irgendwann entwickelt man da eine gewisse Distanzhaltung, auch wenn das Spiel nichts dafür kann.

Edit :
Und was haben alle gegen Grinden? Mir macht sowas genauso Spaß wie Questen.
Btw Grindet man in WOW auch sehr oft... nur nennt man es da Farmen ;D


----------



## psyger (16. August 2009)

das problem ist das die meisten spieler sofort denken das asia mmorpgs grind spiele sind... nur sind die quests in aion genau die gleichen wie bei wow, hdro, eq2 usw.

erstmal rumheulen bevor man sich richtige gedanken darüber gemacht hat.

auch ein problem ist das im buffed forum fast nur wow fanboys sind


----------



## Enyalios (16. August 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage am Rande, was haben denn diese ganzen WOW-Freaks davon andere Spiele, die noch nichtmal drausen sind,
> (jetzt nicht nur Aion) anderen ausreden zu wollen ?



Ich glaube das bei Vielen einfach die Angst umgeht es könnte ihr gewohntes Gildenumfeld / Bekanntenkreis im Spiel zerrissen werden. Wenn man 10 gute Bekannte hat und 6 davon wollen AION antesten dann gibt es halt Leute die alles machen nur um diese 6 Leute bei WoW zu halten. Im Falle des Forums hier wäre das zumeist unqualifizierte Kommentare abgeben bzw. über 6 Ecken gehörtes nachzuplappern obwohl selbst kein Bild davon gemacht.

Andere Erklärung ist vermutlich in der Altersstufe noch etwas tiefer anzusiedeln: Es ist doch einfach total cool das meistgespielte MMO zu zocken, ne ? ....


----------



## Shintuargar (16. August 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage am Rande, was haben denn diese ganzen WOW-Freaks davon andere Spiele, die noch nichtmal drausen sind,
> (jetzt nicht nur Aion) anderen ausreden zu wollen ?



Das würde ich jetzt nicht an den WoW-Freaks festmachen, die Leute gibt es auch aus anderen MMOs. Ich wundere mich immer wieder, sobald jemand etwas kritisiert und nicht mal WoW erwähnt hat wird ihm oft nahegelegt doch bei WoW zu bleiben. Sicherlich ist die Chance hier bei buffed sehr groß, einen solchen zu erwischen, aber man kann doch nicht pauschal von ausgehen. Vielleicht ist es ein WAR-Spieler oder einer von AoC?

Immerhin - und das ist die andere Seite - tummeln sich auch viele von anderen Spielen im WoW-Forum rum und machen den Leuten das Spiel madig. Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit erinnern, als jede Kritik an WoW mit "WAR is coming" signiert wurde.

Ich finde, das ist hier auf buffed nicht außergewöhnlich, auf anderen Seiten geht man für gewöhnlich viel entspannter damit um.


----------



## Thunderphönix (16. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen ich bin echt begeistert von den leuten im spiel die ich bis jettzt getroffen.Man wird gebuffed,man hilft sich gegenseitig wenn man wenig life hat,und es gibt sogar noch thanks,thank you,merci usw wenn man jemanden gebuffed hat.was ich von manch anderen spielen überhaupt net kenne...


----------



## Virthu (16. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Musst du mit iregdneiner anderen Klasse jeden verdamten mob kiten?
> Nein oder!?
> Also red nicht von wegen Ranger ist easy going usw., da dass einfach nicht stimmt!
> Es stimmt man aht anfangs wenig Skills, aber das machts nicht leichter sondern eher schwerer!



na doch, der spiri hat in den ersten levels noch keinen heal für seine pets und da bietet es sich an zu kiten, damit das leveln etwas angehnemer abläuft - vor allem dann, wenn man seinen dp buff nicht verschwenden möchte. später ist es auch nicht anders, da bei bestimmten mobs entweder zu viel schaden rein- oder zu wenig schaden vom spiri selbst rauskommt, wenn man nicht kitet.
kiten für die ranger ist nicht zu schwer, nur am anfang etwas langwierig und sehr sehr langweilig, da man mit sehr wenigen skills auskommen muss.

im übrigen wäre ich mit den kommentaren über wow-spielerschaft vorsichtig, denn es werden noch genug zu aion kommen. und L2-bodensatz hat sich schon längst auf aion eingeschossen. glücklicherweise war l2 im deutschen raum wenig populär, so dass wir von cheatern und ebayern für die ersten wenigen monate verschon werden. bin gespannt, wie die meinungen über die aion-spieler danach ausfallen, da vor allem der grafikstil alles von ego-emo-arschloch bis zum verzogenen unausstehlichen klischee-jüngendlichen anziehen wird.

p.s.: im übrigen sind die neuen editor-details nach patch 1.2 ziemlich pornös. augenfarbe und arm/-beinlänge frei einzustellen bringt so unglaublich weitere viele möglichkeiten mit sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (16. August 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> p.s.: im übrigen sind die neuen editor-details nach patch 1.2 ziemlich pornös. augenfarbe und arm/-beinlänge frei einzustellen bringt so unglaublich weitere viele möglichkeiten mit sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche man leider ziemlich leicht Missbrauchen kann!

Zum Grinden:
Bei mir liegt der unterschied nicht indem was ich tue, sodnern darin, dass
ich nach einer gewissen grind zeit (10 Mobs getötet) nochmals zusätzlich xp bekomme (Quest-erfahrung)!
Darin liegt für mich der große unterschied!


----------



## Arben (16. August 2009)

Trotzdem ist das meistens ein Bruchteil dessen, was ich durch das Töten der Monster erhalten habe.


----------



## Mister-Loki (16. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt nicht an den WoW-Freaks festmachen, die Leute gibt es auch aus anderen MMOs. Ich wundere mich immer wieder, sobald jemand etwas kritisiert und nicht mal WoW erwähnt hat wird ihm oft nahegelegt doch bei WoW zu bleiben. Sicherlich ist die Chance hier bei buffed sehr groß, einen solchen zu erwischen, aber man kann doch nicht pauschal von ausgehen. Vielleicht ist es ein WAR-Spieler oder einer von AoC?



Da muss ich dir recht geben. Wobei das schon so ist, dass es einfach mehr von WoW'lern kommt als von Spielern anderer Spiele.
Auf jedenfall armseelig in meinen Augen und passend zur Gesellschaft in unteren Schichten... "ey nur wer nen Opel fährt ist cool" , "alle außer Schalke stinken" oder sowas.

Ich habe so ziemliches jedes P2P MMO zumindest angespielt, und schlecht, als dass ich andere warnen müsste *lach* war keines.
Jeder hat seine eigenen vorlieben, und jeder sollte das spielen, was er mag, ohne sich darum zu scheeren, was in Foren usw geflamet wird.
Natürlich freue ich mich auch immer wieder über Erfahrungsberichte, wenn sie denn ausführlich und sachlich sind, und für soetwas ist ein Forum wie dieses auch gedacht.


----------



## Symatry (16. August 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das Geheule über "kack Asiagrinding" eigentlich nur auf einen Weg erklären: man sitzt verbissen vor der Kiste, stiert den Bildschirm zum Ingamesound an und haut die Monster. Das kann mitunter sicherlich wirklich sehr langweilig werden. Da kann ich nur den Tipp geben: macht den Ingamesound aus, lehnt euch zurueck - setzt euch bequem hin, und macht dann ein spannendes Hörbuch oder Hörspiel an. Ich habe in meiner WoW-Zeit sämtliche "Die drei ???" Folgen rauf und runter gehört (Nein, ich kann die NIEMALS tothören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann kann man es auch gleich lassen....unter Spaß versteh ich was anderes als sich vom wesentlich abzulenken....

Die grinder Bemerkung war auch nur darauf bezogen, das man überall nur hörte kein Asia-Grinder... was sich aber widerspricht da es in Asien ein purer Grinder ist und hier nur ein paar Quests eingebaut wurden... ist für mich nichts anderes als ne Blendung..


----------



## Gen91 (16. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Dann kann man es auch gleich lassen....unter Spaß versteh ich was anderes als sich vom wesentlich abzulenken....
> 
> Die grinder Bemerkung war auch nur darauf bezogen, das man überall nur hörte kein Asia-Grinder... was sich aber widerspricht da es in Asien ein purer Grinder ist und hier nur ein paar Quests eingebaut wurden... ist für mich nichts anderes als ne Blendung..



In Version 1.0 (mit welcher Aion ja in Asien released wurde) gab es sehr wohl Quests, nur kommen jetzt noch mehr dazu. In WoW kamen auch immer wieder Quests dazu, aber wer nennt WoW deßhalb nen Grinder, nur weil es nicht aus Asien kommt.


----------



## Norjena (16. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Die grinder Bemerkung war auch nur darauf bezogen, das man überall nur hörte kein Asia-Grinder... was sich aber widerspricht da es in Asien ein purer Grinder ist und hier nur ein paar Quests eingebaut wurden... ist für mich nichts anderes als ne Blendung..



Jedes MMO derzeit ist ein Grinder weil 90% der Qeusts in haue das, sammle das bestehen. Qeusts gibt es genug.


----------



## Symatry (16. August 2009)

In WoW gibt es viel zu wenig Mob´s und die spawnzeit ist viel zu lang, als das man es als grinder bezeichnen könnte...

Aion ist halt wieder das perfekte Beispiel dafür,
sagt bescheid wenn ihr mal einen Ort finden solltet, wo kein Monster mehr ist obwohl da eigentlich eins sein sollte...sowas wird da nicht vorkommen. 
Rest denkt euch selbst...

(und zum Thema ich mache mich hier unbeliebt, habe ich jemanden damit beleidigt indem ich meine Kritik zum Spiel wiedergebe ... oh man)


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2009)

ach das is deiner Meinung nach die Definiton von einem Grinder ?

supa /golfclap


----------



## Arben (16. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Dann kann man es auch gleich lassen....unter Spaß versteh ich was anderes als sich vom wesentlich abzulenken....
> 
> Die grinder Bemerkung war auch nur darauf bezogen, das man überall nur hörte kein Asia-Grinder... was sich aber widerspricht da es in Asien ein purer Grinder ist und hier nur ein paar Quests eingebaut wurden... ist für mich nichts anderes als ne Blendung..



Weil die "Töte X und sammle Y Quests" in WoW von vornherein dabei waren ist das keine Blenderei? Ja ok, das leuchtet ein.

Dass solche Kloppquests wenig spannend sind bestreite ich auch nicht. Nur suche ich dann halt Mittel und Wege mir diese trotzdem angenehm zu gestalten. Ob nun Musik, ein Film der nebenbei läuft oder halt Hörbuecher... Und wenn es einem Spaß macht einfach nur 25 Monster zu töten, und dann nochmal 25 Monster zu töten ist mir das doch auch egal. Nur halte ich es für ziemlich blöde sich andauernd über "Grinden" zu beschweren... Das ist für mich einfach schwachsinn. Es ist nunmal Bestandteil des Spieles.

Wenn's dir halt nich passt empfehle ich dir schleunigst deine Bewerbung als Gamedesigner bei NC einzuschicken damit du endlich alle armen Seelen erlösen kannst die von NC gezwungen werden "AsiaGrinder" zu spielen.


Aber ich habe den Eindruck bei dir kommt man so eh nicht weit, deine Meinung steht fest und du lässt dich auch von Fakten nicht beirren.


----------



## Symatry (16. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ach das is deiner Meinung nach die Definiton von einem Grinder ?
> 
> supa /golfclap



Ja wie sollte sonst das grinden funktionieren ... *rolleyes*


----------



## Symatry (16. August 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Weil die "Töte X und sammle Y Quests" in WoW von vornherein dabei waren ist das keine Blenderei? Ja ok, das leuchtet ein.



Bei WoW wurde auch nie behauptet das man nicht grinden muss... erstmal überlegen worum es geht...


----------



## Freewalker (16. August 2009)

Auf dem Server Mesramthaeda (oder so ähnlich) beginnt soeben das wohl angekündigte Event. Ein GameMaster lädt soeben zum Schlachtzug. Wie komme ich auf GameMaster? Der Gladiator namens Aiva hat level 50 erreicht und eine nette Abyssrüstung dazu! Wie wir wissen ist das Maxlevel in der Beta 30. Kann natürlich jemand sein der gehackt hat. Allerdings ist das eher unwahrscheinlich.

/Edit Es geht tatsächlich los. Die erstem Elite Balaur greifen Mohrheim an.


----------



## Arben (16. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Bei WoW wurde auch nie behauptet das man nicht grinden muss... erstmal überlegen worum es geht...



Ach, jetz weiss ich worauf du hinaus willst. Ja klar hast recht. NC hatte von Anfang an gesagt "In AION - The Tower of Eternity wird es nicht nötig sein ein einziges Monster zu töten!".

Klar ist man da ungehalten wenn man feststellt dass da doch Monster sind die man töten kann und die dazu auch noch so respawnen dass man nicht 5 Minuten in einem überfarmten Gebiet warten muss. Was für eine Grinderkacke echt, ich möchte 5 Stunden am Spawnpoint von Bob dem Madenfresser mein Lager aufschlagen, wenn er spawnt Bob umhaun und dann weiterziehen zu Ralf dem Allesvernichter um dort weitere 2 Stunden zu warten, will ja nicht grinden.

Ich glaube son FantasyMMO ist nix für Leute die was gegen Monstertöten haben. Nebenbei ists ne Schweinerei von NC mehrere Möglichkeiten des Levelns zu offerieren, nachher muss ich noch eigene Entscheidungen treffen - Gott bewahre!


boing....


----------



## Zafric (16. August 2009)

Von wegen, man kann bei WoW nicht grinden, weil nicht genug Monster da seien.

Da muss ich leider korrigieren, da ich extrem viel zu Zeiten von Classic WoW gegrindet habe mit Schurke. Bot sich einfach an, z.b. im Alterac die Oger zu hauen bis 40, gab massig Gold fürs Reittier und ging sehr zügig vom leveln her, oder später die Oger am Totenwindenpass. Seit BC gaben die Quests so viel Exp, dass man grinden aus diesem Grund einfach gelassen hat, nicht weil die Quests nun alle absolut innovativ und spannend waren.

In WoW gibts doch zu großen Teilen auch "Sammle XY von Mob Z" oder einfach "Töte Anzahl XY von Mob Z". Dann muss man manchmal noch zu Leuten rennen und mit ihnen quatschen und dann zurücklaufen, um die Antwort zu überbringen. Wäre noch die Questart "Fülle Behälter an Quelle XY" oder "Benutze Gegenstand XY und Töte Boss Z, wenn er erscheint". Als letztes nenne ich noch die "Rundflug mit selten einfacher Aufgabe"-Quest und die "Rette/Wecke/Hilf/Befreie XY".


All diese Questarten kommen in den ersten 10 Leveln vor. Jetzt frage ich mich, wieso WoW'ler sagen, dass es ein Grinder sei, wo sie ziemlich dieselben Questarten haben, nur ein bisserl mehr Exp pro Quest bekommen.


----------



## Symatry (16. August 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Ach, jetz weiss ich worauf du hinaus willst. Ja klar hast recht. NC hatte von Anfang an gesagt "In AION - The Tower of Eternity wird es nicht nötig sein ein einziges Monster zu töten!".



Questen und Grinden ist ein Unterschied zwar kein großer aber es ist einer.... und den Quatsch mitn grinden hab ihr hier hochgepusht, ich habe nur gesagt das es für Europäer ein aufpolierter Grinder ist .... In Asien hauptsächlich auf grinden ausgelegt(ja ein paar Quests gibts da auch)  hier halt mitn paar mehr Quests...

Nu könnter weiter froh posten "Äh der sagt Aion ist ein grinder ähh ähh" "In WoW muss man auch grinden ähhh" mimimmim der sagt was schlimmes über Aion geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## Arben (16. August 2009)

Wegen irgendwas muss man doch meckern oder? Kommt halt aus Asien, da essen 'se rohen Fisch, drehen perverse Pornos gucken nur Kinderzeichentricksendungen und programmieren nur Spiele wo man grinden muss.



> Nu könnter weiter froh posten "Äh der sagt Aion ist ein grinder ähh ähh" "In WoW muss man auch grinden ähhh" mimimmim der sagt was schlimmes über Aion geht ja gar nicht!



Kein Thema, genauso hackst du ja auch auf AION rum. Mit dem Unterschied dass die Fraktion AION hier Gründe und Beispiele nennt weswegen deine Argumentation hinfällig ist während du wieder die "Ihr seit doch alles Fanbois"Masche auspackst. 

Und btw: Was interessiert mich ob das in Asien n Grinder ist? Das ist so wichtig wie der Sprichwörtliche Sack Reis der bei der Programmierung umgefallen sein wird.
 Tut meinem Spielspaß in Europa doch keinen Abbruch, wenn hier noch mehr Quests reinkommen als in Asien Hut ab - in Korea auf dem 1.5 Liveserver habe ich bis lvl 10 ununterbrochen gequestet. Kann sein dass es danach weniger wird, das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, allerdings hatte ich nie den Zwang nur Monster zu vermöbeln um voran zu kommen.


----------



## Zafric (16. August 2009)

In China essen sie Hunde!


----------



## redsnapper (16. August 2009)

Jaja und sie essen auch Katzen, Wellensittiche, Wale, Menschen, Insekten, rohen Fisch, Algen, Steine und Tastaturen und wir in Deutschland sind alle Nazis und tragen Lederhosen und essen Wurst, die wir mit Bier herunterspülen.


----------



## The Future (16. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Jaja und sie essen auch Katzen, Wellensittiche, Wale, Menschen, Insekten, rohen Fisch, Algen, Steine und Tastaturen und wir in Deutschland sind alle Nazis und tragen Lederhosen und essen Wurst, die wir mit Bier herunterspülen.


Jo sehe ich auch immer in Wacraft 3 schön auf Deutsch geschrieben: Deutsche Raus aus Deutschland.,

wo ich mich dann frage ob dies nicht auch Razistisch ist.


ps: ist heute lustiger witze Thread tag ich lach schon seid über einer halben stund: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1998229

man beachte die überschrift des Te.


----------



## Symatry (16. August 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Kein Thema, genauso hackst du ja auch auf AION rum. Mit dem Unterschied dass die Fraktion AION hier Gründe und Beispiele nennt weswegen deine Argumentation hinfällig ist während du wieder die "Ihr seit doch alles Fanbois"Masche auspackst.



Gründe und Beispiele waren total sinnlos, da es lediglich meine Meinung war und kein Flame gegen Aion!...


----------



## Norjena (16. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Jaja und sie essen auch Katzen, Wellensittiche, Wale, Menschen, Insekten, rohen Fisch, Algen, Steine und Tastaturen und wir in Deutschland sind alle Nazis und tragen Lederhosen und essen Wurst, die wir mit Bier herunterspülen.



1. Ist "In China essen sie Hunde" ein Film (welcher eigentlich nix mit Hunden oder China zu tun hat).
2. Ist es durchaus wahr das in manchen Berreichen Chinas fast alles auf dem Teller landet, oft aus Not.

@Smarty, die Asiaten haben von der Übersetzung abgesehen zu 100% genau das selbe Spiel wie wir, jeden Qeust den wir bekommen, bekommen auch die, man könnte also sagen wir bekommen deren Qeust, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Arben (16. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Gründe und Beispiele waren total sinnlos, da es lediglich meine Meinung war und kein Flame gegen Aion!...




Aha... Meiner Meinung nach ist Counter-Strike auch eine astreine Landwirtschaftssimulation...

Diese Unsitte im Internet zu meinen "imo", "imho" oder "Meiner Meinung nach..." vor nen Satz zu knallen würde reichen jeden noch so großen Mist als tragbar und Legitim zu gestalten geht mir auch gehörig aufn S....


----------



## Dormamu (16. August 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Aha... Meiner Meinung nach ist Counter-Strike auch eine astreine Landwirtschaftssimulation...



Geil!

Nun jedes Spiel hat seine Vor- und Nachteile und das man seine Meinung sagen darf ist auch schlim nur soltet ihr echt besser in der Schule aufpassen tut uns den Gefallen. Bei so Sätzen wie : "Aion ist blöd." oder: "Alles Scheiße." direkt setzen, Sechs. Ihr müst eure Meinung mit Argumenten begründen und unterstreichen und das ihr damit dann trotzdem nicht jeden umstimmen könt solte klar sein.


----------



## Critic (17. August 2009)

An die ganzen WoW Fanboys: Ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern, wie ich damals meinen ersten Char angefangen habe, und die erste Quest im Tal der Prüfungen sagte mir: 


Töte 10 Schweine. Töte Skorpide und loote die Stacheln. Töte Üble Familiare. Töte den Named Skorpid. Töte den Hexenmeister in der Höhle. Loote die Hacke.

Dann gings weiter in Senjin: Töte Voodoopriester. Töte Zalazane. Töte Strandkriecher und loote Kriechersekret (MIESERABLE dropchance). Töte Tiger und loote Tigerfelle. Loote den Schädel. Loote die Kolkarpläne.

Weiter zum Klingenhügel: Kille Matrosen, loote die Items. Loote die Berichte. Töte den Hauptmann. Loote das Werkzeug. Töte Die Harpyen. Loote die Säcke. Töte diese stachelborsten: 1. Quest Jäger, Wassersucher, 2. Quest die anderen 3 Arten. 

Bringe die Berichte zum Wegekreuz. Töte 3 Arten Borstennacken. Töte 3 weitere Arten Borstennacken und den Hauptmann. Loote die Vorräte. Töte Ebenenschreiter und loote die Schnäbel. Töte Raptoren und loote die Köpfe. Töte Zevras und loote die Hufe. Töte Savvannenjäger und loote die Pfoten. Töte Schildkröten und loote die Schale. Töte Kolkar und loote die Armschienen. Töte den ersten Kolkarhauptmann. Töte solange Kolkar, bis der 2 Hauptmann erscheint und töte dann den Hauptmann. Töte Kolkar, die angreifen, Töte den 3. Hauptmann und loote seine Fahne. Töte Harpyen. Töte Harpyen Art2 und loote Ringe. Töte den Harpyen Hauptmann. Töte Piraten. Loote die Lieferung. Töte den Kapitän. Töte Raptoren, loote Federn und leg sie in die Nester *Zerfressen von Hass:* loote 60 Items von den wieder anderen Borstennnacken. Töte Mystiker, Wassersucher etc. Täöte eine Donnerechse und loote den Schwanz. Töte einen Drachenfalken.

fällt euch was auf?


Ihr schmeisst so dermaßen mit dem Wort Asia Grinder rum, und checkt nicht mal, dass jedes MMO im Grunde ein Grinder ist. Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass euch einfach nur gesagt wird, WAS ihr grinden sollt. Zusätzlich wird dazu aber eine Geschichte erzählt, die ihr bei wirklichen Grindern nie finden würdet.


----------



## Djago (17. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Questen und Grinden ist ein Unterschied zwar kein großer aber es ist einer.... und den Quatsch mitn grinden hab ihr hier hochgepusht, *ich habe nur gesagt das es für Europäer ein aufpolierter Grinder ist* .... In Asien hauptsächlich auf grinden ausgelegt(ja ein paar Quests gibts da auch)  hier halt mitn paar mehr Quests...
> 
> Nu könnter weiter froh posten "Äh der sagt Aion ist ein grinder ähh ähh" "In WoW muss man auch grinden ähhh" mimimmim der sagt was schlimmes über Aion geht ja gar nicht!



Das mit den aufpolierten Grinder in Asien kann ich wiederlegen da ich bis zum Release in Europa bereits in Asien spiele. Aion ist von der Questvielfalt Identisch mit WoW zu Classic Zeiten nur mit dem Unterschied das Aion ein Schwierigkeitsgrad höher ist. Man könnte durchaus Solo lvl 50 erreichen aber das dauert dann dementsprechend. Theoretisch kann man auch mit Crafting lvl 50 erreichen da man da auch Ehrfahrung bekommen kann, also für alle Greenpease fetischisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das dauert dann aber Jahre . Meine Frau und ich mussten bis jetzt nicht ein einziges Mal Stupide Grinden und wir sind jetzt fast lvl 30 und wenn man überlegt das die Version 1.5 so wie sie dann in Europa erscheint die Quests nochmal deutlich erhöht zeigt das Aion nichts mit typische Asia Grinderei zu tun hat. Aion Quests haben sogar Zwischensequencen und Endsequencen mit Sprachausgabe nicht alle aber die wichtigen die den Roten Faden durch Aion bilden, so eine mühe macht sich kein Asia Grinder. 
Wer Aion also noch nicht kennt und das hier liest " lasst euch nicht mit der Grinder hetzte Irritieren".


----------



## criatura (17. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Spiel ist ein aufpolierter Asia-Grinder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige enttäuschte. Furchtbare Musik, leider eben doch Manga-Flair (die Hoffnung starb zuletzt), und eine flache Story. Da helfen mir leider auch keine tolle Grafik und Fliegen, wenn mir das Fundament einfach nicht gefällt. Geschmackssache eben.


----------



## Critic (17. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wenn man von WoW kommt ist es natürlich eine Umstellung das die Mobs definitiv stärker sind. *Aber mir persönlich ist das wesentlich lieber als wenn man als Halbgott durch die Gegend stiefelt* und Mobs erst gefährlich werden wenn sie 5-6 LvL über einen sind (Hier allerdings meist auch nur bei falscher Klasse).
> Das was ich bei WoW am Ende einfach vermisste, nämlich das Elite-Gegner auch wirklich Elite sind und Ausrüstung nicht standardmäßig Lila sein MUSS bietet mir AION, von daher ist es wohl Geschmackssache.
> 
> Eine Umstellung ist es eben auch das man nicht wie in WoW solo Alles machen kann. Am besten eine Gruppe von 2-4 Leuten und man kann schön questen.
> ...




ja stimmt schon, aber ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass man einfach caster spielen muss, um als halbgott durch die pampa zu latschen. 8 mobs in folge mitm mage ohne zu reggen, 16 mobs mitm priester (dann hatte ich leider nen lv up, waren noch ca 30% mana da)


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

Ich spiele Priester und kenne das mit dem Manaverbrauch. Auf was ich aber hinaus wollte ist das 6 Mobs in AION für sich genommen wesentlich gefährlicher sind und man pro Mob einen längeren Kampf hat. Klar, Mana hab ich als Priester immer noch genug nach 6 Mobs.

In WoW allerdings pullt man 6 gleichzeitig und sieht sich in keiner so großen Gefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Critic (17. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich spiele Priester und kenne das mit dem Manaverbrauch. Auf was ich aber hinaus wollte ist das 6 Mobs in AION für sich genommen wesentlich gefährlicher sind und man pro Mob einen längeren Kampf hat. Klar, Mana hab ich als Priester immer noch genug nach 6 Mobs.
> 
> In WoW allerdings pullt man 6 gleichzeitig und sieht sich in keiner so großen Gefahr
> 
> ...




im Endgame Gear vllt.. Beim Leveln kannste 2, vllt 3 nehmen...

und schön, dass es für dich klar ist.... als melee darfste dich nach 2 mobs hinsetzen, weil sich einmal heilen nicht reicht. wieso teilen sich eeigtl der heal und das bandagieren den cd? 0o wie sinnfrei ist das?


----------



## Kerodos (17. August 2009)

Also zum Thema grinden in jedem mmo grindet man in manchen bekommt man halt ein paar Quests um es zu versüßen aber ich kann zu aion ja nichts sagen weil ich noch keinen Betakey hab *wein*


----------



## xdave78 (17. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Sehr gelungene Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


..ich find es ist ne typische "möchtegern lustigsein" Antwort. Eigentlich nur geflame und keine Substanz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyLove (17. August 2009)

blöde Frage: wie wechselt man eingentlich den channel und hat die Stadt auch verschiedene channels?
Und kann es sein, dass die DP (was auch immer das ausgesprochen heißt) nicht nur beim killen sondern auch beim craften in der Hauptstadt voll werden? kann auch sein, dass das nur getäuscht hat...

Also wenn es einen einzigen Grund gibt, NICHT mit AION anzufangen, dann ist das meine eigene Firma, meine beiden Kinder und meine Frau, die ich damals zu WoW Zeiten allesamt vernachlässigt habe... ich fürchte AION wird da ein würdiger Nachfolger...
Naja, ich stehe noch in Verhandlungen mit meiner Frau *G*


----------



## Jogi1401 (17. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..ich find es ist ne typische "möchtegern lustigsein" Antwort. Eigentlich nur geflame und keine Substanz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




habe mal einfach deinen Satz geqoutet ^^

möchte damit nur mal auf dein Fazit hinweisen welches du in deinem Blog erstellt hast. 
Es trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf finde ich .

Aion Beta Eindrücke by xdave78


----------



## Ceset (17. August 2009)

Ich hatte einen Betakey für das vergangene Wochenende und schildere jetzt mal meine Eindrücke auch in bezug auf einige bereits getroffene Aussagen.
Ausprobiert habe ich einen Scout bis Level 8 sowie einen Kleriker bis Level 13 auf Seite der Asmodier.

Optik:
Das Spiel ist für mich ein absoluter Augenschmaus. Die vielen Möglichkeiten der Charerstellung wurden bereits von anderen ausführlich gelobt. Sehr gut gefällt mir außerdem der Detailreichtum der Rüstungen. Bereits die Ausrüstungsgegenstände in niedrigem Level sind wunderbar ausgestaltet, da spiegelt sich das Licht auf Platte/Kette in der Bewegung und seidige Stoffe flattern im Wind. Auch die Wassereffekte sind wunderschön. Den kritisierten Mangastyle sehe ich eher nicht. Die humanoiden mobs sind etwas knopfäugig und relativ "niedlich", aber die Charaktere wirken eher europäisiert, und insbesondere die Bewegungen und Posen der männlichen Asmodier scheinen von griechischen Bildhauern entworfen zu sein. (Elyos nicht getestet)


Spielwelt:
Ob man es nun grinden oder questen nennt, das Spiel folgt den bekannten Abläufen. Man erhält Kill- und Sammelaufträge, sowie Runnerquests, die einen durch die Gebiete führen. Dazwischen befinden sich ein paar Highlights (Blümchen für die Geliebte des Anglers, sowie die Cutscenes aus der Kampagnenquest). Leider ist zumindest das Startgebiet doch sehr linear, und meines Wissens unterscheidet sich das Elyosgebiet nur farblich von dem Asmodier.
Das stört nicht beim erstmaligen Durchquesten, aber man wird sicher weniger Spaß am Twinken haben, als bei... ihr wißt schon wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Transport:
Man kann sich an den meisten größeren Orten seinen Ruhestein binden, damit respawnt man dort beo Tod und kann sich alle 30 Minuten dort hin teleportieren. Außerdem gibt es sowohl die Möglichkeit innerhalb eines Gebietes Flugrouten zu nutzen, sowie Teleporter in die Hauptstadt und auch innerhalb der sehr weitläufigen Hauptstadt. Das langweilige Rumgelaufe hält sich dadurch in Grenzen und auch die Wege zu den Questmobs sind i.d.R. nur kurz.
Ein schönes Feature ist dann ab Level 10 das Fliegen, wobei man es nicht einsetzen kann, um größere Strecken zu überwinden, da man 1. anfangs nur eine Minute fliegen kann und 2. z.B. Berge nicht überflogen werden können.

Crafting:
Ich habe das Craftingsystem nur kurz angetestet, aber ich glaube, es wird mir sehr viel Spaß machen. Man findet von Anfang an Pflanzen und Erze in der Spielwelt, die man direkt ernten kann und erhält sowohl Skillpunkte als auch XP dafür. Spätere Rohstoffe benötigen ein steigendes Skillevel. Die Ausbilder für die Berufe sind in Pandemonia in einem Handwerkerviertel angesiedelt. Dort lernt man den Basisskill gegen ca. 3000 Kinah pro Beruf  (das entspricht der Belohnung von ca. 5-6 Quests in den ersten Leveln). Es besteht die Möglichkeit wiederholbare Trainingsquests zu absolvieren. Die Mats dafür stellt teilweise der Lehrer, teilweise muss man Zutaten wie z.B. Salz beim entsprechenden Händler dazukaufen. Als Belohnung erhält man neben Skillpunkten wiederum Zutaten für weitere Rezepte. Auf den ersten Blick gibt es sehr viele Rezepte und Zutaten, was mich auf ein abwechslungreiches Skillen hoffen lässt. Die Buffs des gekochten Essens sind von Anfang an ganz nett, inwiefern Berufe wie Rüstungs- und Waffenbauer, Handwerker oder Schneider etwas bringen, kann ich bisher nicht beurteilen.

Skills und Schwierigkeitsgrad:

Es stirbt sich durchaus leicht in Artreia. Mit dem Scout musste ich fast nach jedem Mob eine Bandage benutzen, der Priester dagegen glänzt neben akzeptablem dmgoutput und Heilung durch einen reichen Manapool, der weniger Downtimes nötig macht. 2 oder mehr Mobs sind i.d.R. ein Problem, oder auch Gegner mit 4 Punkten. 
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist deutlich höher als aktuell in ... ihr wißt schon wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , allerdings auch nicht sooo viel höher als anfangs in ... ihr wißt schon wo. 

Neue Skills lernt man ca. jedes 2. Level von Trainern über den Erwerb von Büchern, die man auch schon vorab kaufen kann, auch wenn man noch nicht das Level hat, sie zu benutzen. Die bereits erlernten Skills steigen im Level mit dem Stufenaufstieg.
Zusätzlich verfügen fast alle Rütungsgegenstände über einen Platz für einen Manastein, der Attribute wie Ausweichen, Parieren, Magicalboost etc. verbessert. Außerdem besitzen die Waffenplätze je einen Slot für magische Splitter, die bei Aktivierung mit "B" zusätzlichen Schaden beim nächsten Schlag bewirken.  

Mein Fazit:

Wer gerne WOW spielt, wird vermutlich auch Spaß an Aion haben. Aion hat das Genre nicht neu erfunden, aber auf den ersten Blick sehr viel richtig gemacht.
Ich werde es als Abwechslung zu WOW spielen, ob es WOW für mich ablösen wird, hängt von der Spielmotivation des Engames ab und bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Geige (17. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Leider ist zumindest das Startgebiet doch sehr linear, und meines Wissens unterscheidet sich das Elyosgebiet nur farblich von dem Asmodier.
> Das stört nicht beim erstmaligen Durchquesten, aber man wird sicher weniger Spaß am Twinken haben, als bei... ihr wißt schon wo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die ersten 2 gebiete also von 1 auf 20 sind sehr Linear gehalten, danach geht es Offener zu
und der Abyss, in welchem man sich später hauptsächlich aufhalten wird ist 
Totall Offen und riesig!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

Jo habe ma versucht diese Beta aus langeweile die abyss gebiete abzufliegen...zumindest die base und Top...ich war sicher ne gute stunde unterwegs..mit pausen natürlich zum fliegen aufladen sofern kein ring in der nähe war...


----------



## Ceset (17. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Die ersten 2 gebiete also von 1 auf 20 sind sehr Linear gehalten, danach geht es Offener zu
> und der Abyss, in welchem man sich später hauptsächlich aufhalten wird ist
> Totall Offen und riesig!



Öö ein Dingolfinger^^
Sry for OT


----------



## Tallicas (17. August 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt das letzte Betawochenende mitgemacht und dabei ein Kleriker auf lvl 11 auf beiden Seiten hochgespielt.

Grafisch hochgepriesen und das Wasser im ersten See (Elyos) sieht aus als würde man unter dessen ein Aquariumposter mit Steinen aufgeklebt haben, bei den Asmodier bekommt man dagegen Augenkrebs, wenn man in den extrem bunten See ein Blick rein wirft.
Kein Ast, kein Blatt bewegt sich und die Umwelt wirkt somit recht starr, 2009 hätte ich da Grafisch von der Umwelt mehr erwartet und vor allem nach den zahlreichen hochloben was die gute Grafik angeht.
Wirklich schön gemacht sind hingegen die Charaktere, da lag anscheinend die Priotät, gut detailiert zückt der Char sogar ein Blatt bei Regen um ihn als Schirm zu nutzen oder plantscht im Wasser mit Steinposter rum, wenn man sich mal kurz nicht bewegt.
Auch die Fähigkeiten sehen recht schön aus und mit den ersten Combos gibt es auch mal ein Ahagefühl, sind übrigens recht einfach spielbar und für mich sogar mal was positives neues.

Kritik gibt es meiner seits beim balance... auch, wenn man da erstmal abwarten sollte wie es im späteren Verlauf noch ist, habe ich doch mit dem ersten Char als Mage immer starke Manaprobleme gehabt und mußte nach 3-4 mob mich hinsetzen um mein char aufzuladen ....beim Kleriker hingegen hat man anscheinend so viel mana das man locker 30 min ohne aufladen lvln kann und damit nicht genug.... er hat nicht mal das Problem im Gegensatz zu den Mage schnell leben zu verlieren, wenn ihn ein mob zu nahe kommt. Als tragender schwere Rüssiträger+ Schild kann er recht viel Schaden wegstecken und selbst, wenn heilt man sich mit ein Zauber fix hoch und macht dabei doch noch guten Schaden sowohl mit Nahkampf angriffen als auch mit Zaubern.... wirkt auf lvl 11 wie ein Alroundtalent, selbst Gegner kann er für ein Augenblick festsetzen um wieder an Abstand zu gewinnen oder den nächsten Zauber zu casten.

Die Quest's sind fast immer Tötungs- und Sammelaufträge, leider hat man sich hier nicht die Mühe gemacht und den Respawnort zufällig generieren zulassen wie man es in ein anderen großen Rollenspielen auffindet und somit wartet man einfach eine kurze Zeit an der selben Stellen um das Erz, Kraut, Kiste, ect. einzusammeln, gleiches gilt für mobs.... da seh ich mich beim offiziellen Start schon mit 20 Mann an der selben Stelle rumstehen und alle drücken mit Dauerfeuer ihre linke Maustaste, 2009 hätte ich das nicht mehr erwartet !


Vorbestellt ist es, trotz einigen störenden Punkten und letztendlich wird sich so ein Spiel wie immer im weiteren Verlauf weiter entwickeln... Blizzard hat nun genug an mir verdient ^^


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Naja, das Spiel sit schon über 1Jahr alt, also 2008 nicht 09 Grafik. So wirklich starr wirkt es nicht, es ist besser als in den meisten anderen Spielen. (die späteren Gebiete werden besser, größter und offener)

Zur Balance, du spielst mit Version 1.0, zu Release haben wir 1.5, zudem kennst du 11 Lvl wo es nichtmal wirklich Unterschiede zwischen den "Unterklassen" gibt, Balance ist mit 50 wichtig. Der Kleriker zb macht schon mit Lvl 20 deutlich weniger Schaden als die anderen Klassen, mit 30 ist es dann schon großteils vorbei mit sololvln.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

Hmm..also Balance anzuführen auf LVL 11 ist einfach sinnfrei....mit lvl 25-30 ändern sich die Klassen drastisch..da heilt dann nunoch der kleriker und er BRAUCH chain sonst würde er zu schnell umfallen bei dem geringen dmg....sorc dagegen hauen derbe burst dmg raus, sodass es da keinerlei probleme im nahkampf geben sollte...

Das was du erwartest mit den Spawnpoints lässt sich ebenfalls mit einem kleinen Wort entkräften: instanzierung

Die startgebiete bis etwa lvl 20 gibt es insgesamt 10 channels die parallel zueinander existieren...und in den channels 8-10 war so wenig los das du von questmobs nur so totgetrampelt wurdest....


----------



## Freewalker (17. August 2009)

> Transport:
> Man kann sich an den meisten größeren Orten seinen Ruhestein binden, damit respawnt man dort beo Tod und kann sich alle 30 Minuten dort hin teleportieren.



Der Cooldown beträgt 20 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Manaverbrauch von Sorc's: Ich finde das es eigentlich ganz ok ist. Wenn man als Asmodier das 50% weniger Manakosten Stigma einsetzt, was 15 sek hält und 1 min Cd hat, und dann auch noch die Manawiederherstellungsskills benutzt kann man es durchaus ein wenig durchhalten. Natürlich nicht ewig aber es verlängert die Zeit bis zum nächsten Manaregg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tallicas (17. August 2009)

Das mit der Balance freut mich zu hören aber das mit den instanzierung = Problem zufälliger Respawn gelöst, ist damit nicht abgearbeitet.
Vieleicht denke ich da zu viel an WoW aber ich weiß wie das ist, wenn da ein neuer Teil raus kam und nur, weil in der Beta die Channels von 8-10 so gut wie leer wahren heißt es das nicht auch für den Release von Aion. Da ist dann doch schon ein Händchen voll mehr Spieler on aber du wirst schon sehen.... schön finde ich es dennoch nicht das man an ein und der selben Stelle stehen bleiben kann um auf den Respawn zu warten.


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Tallicas schrieb:


> Das mit der Balance freut mich zu hören aber das mit den instanzierung = Problem zufälliger Respawn gelöst, ist damit nicht abgearbeitet.
> Vieleicht denke ich da zu viel an WoW aber ich weiß wie das ist, wenn da ein neuer Teil raus kam und nur, weil in der Beta die Channels von 8-10 so gut wie leer wahren heißt es das nicht auch für den Release von Aion. Da ist dann doch schon ein Händchen voll mehr Spieler on aber du wirst schon sehen.... schön finde ich es dennoch nicht das man an ein und der selben Stelle stehen bleiben kann um auf den Respawn zu warten.



Wenn ich dran denke wie wir damals in BC Kräuter gefarmt haben...20-30Lute vom Raid haben sich jeder an einen Spawnpunkt gestellt, das immer eine bestimmte Anzahl an Zeugs pro Gebiet da sein muss (zumindest sieht es so aus, offiziell ist es ja nicht) ist bei einem sobald was gepflückt wurde direkt wieder nachgewachsen....soviel zum Thema "Rnd Spawnpunkte".


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

Das war auch kein Argument gegen den nich zufälligen Spawn wie es generel keinen gibt in gängingen MMOs.

Du meintest du müsstest mit 20 Mann um einen Spawnpunkt stehen...und dagegen setzt NCSoft eben auf die Channels..ich gehe auch schwer davon aus das es bei release in den Startgebieten mehr als 10 sein werden....


----------



## Sounds (17. August 2009)

@Tallicas
Das mit den Channels kannste dir wie in Guild Wars vorstellen, jenachdem wieviel los wird ein neuer aufgemacht. Damals als der erste r6 geworden ist waren die  internationale Tomb ( heute AdH) mit 41 Channels wohl das größte Gebiet was jemals offen war ^^
Ka wie es mit R12 bzw. R15 aussah, da war ich leider mal nicht online.


Aber persönlich mach ich mir da keine Gedanken, das ich keine Mobs abkriegen sollte. Einfach paar Channels hoch und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogi1401 (17. August 2009)

mal so am rande an alle die sage boah was für eine grafik ......

Habt ihr euch mal die mühe gemacht und die Rüsting mal von nah betrachtet ? Da haben die Rüstungsteile von WoW (ich weiß das böse böse Spiel) ein vielfaches an Polygonen . Die Rüstung ist genau wie der Boden einfach nur "gemalt" . 

Nur mal so in den Raum geworfen ^^


----------



## Critic (17. August 2009)

Am Samstag waren im Startgebiet ja schon 10 Channels offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

Die Rüstungen in WoW sahen auch einfach besch...eiden aus wenn ich ma von den Classic T Sets absehe...

Mag sein das sie mehr Details besitzen...nichts desto trotz ist es der gesamteindruck der zählt...


----------



## BloodyLove (17. August 2009)

steht eigentlich schon fest, wann aion erscheint?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

Meine Herren...und du traust dich das allen ernstes heir eifnach so zu fragen -.-

Bitte 50 Euro in die "ich bin viel zu faul die sufu funktion und googel zu nutzen" kasse

Release ist der 25.9 headstart der 20.9.


----------



## Freewalker (17. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Release ist der 25.9 headstart der 20.9.



Mit dem Headstart wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Der Support von NcSoft sagt 48 Stunden vorher. Das wäre der 23.9.



> # Head Start Program: Get a 48-hour head start to the live game before the game releases.



Ich kram mal eben nen Link raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: http://help.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/ncsoft.cfg/...amp;p_topview=1

n wenig lang ich weiss^^

/nochma Edit: Was mir gerade so einfällt. Das kann natürlich auch auf den Nord Amerika realease bezogen sein. Amboss meinte das der in NA und Europe am gleiche n Tag sei. Wenn das der Fall ist habe ich nichts gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Mit dem Headstart wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Der Support von NcSoft sagt 48 Stunden vorher. Das wäre der 23.9.
> Ich kram mal eben nen Link raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kram mal den richtigen Link aus, es wurde nähmlich auch gesagt, dass wir mit den Amis starten und die fangen am 20.09 an.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

So schauts aus....also ich gehe fest vom 20.9. aus da auch amboss sowas meinte...


----------



## Freewalker (17. August 2009)

Dann schande über mein Haupt. Steinigt mich, werft mir Tomaten an den Kopp macht sonstwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Dann schande über mein Haupt. Steinigt mich, werft mir Tomaten an den Kopp macht sonstwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erst wenn die Server wirklich am 20.09 on kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyLove (17. August 2009)

was ist denn so die gängige adresse zum vorbestellen?
bei amazon steht bei der collectors Edition ja nichtmal ein preis


----------



## Geige (17. August 2009)

Weil sie ausverkauft ist und das überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

So schauts aus....hol dir die Steelbook oder einfach die virtuelle von NCSoft suchs dir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. August 2009)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> was ist denn so die gängige adresse zum vorbestellen?
> bei amazon steht bei der collectors Edition ja nichtmal ein preis



Jup eine CE wirst du wohl nicht mehr finden. Aber du kannst die die normale Edition bei Amazon kaufen.


----------



## Freewalker (17. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Weil sie ausverkauft ist und das überall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei NC-Soft kann man die  Digitale Collectors Edition weiterhin bestellen. Wenn man die normale hat kann man diese auf eine Collectors upgraden. Allerdings ist das wie gesagt halt nur die Digitale Version.

Die folgenden Gimmicks sind in dieser *nicht* enthalten.

# der offizielle Aion-Soundtrack auf CD 
# zwei doppelseitige Poster in Farbe
# eine dreifach gefaltete Schnellreferenz in Farbe
# der Spiel-Client auf zwei DVDs
# Spielhandbuch 
# eine 16 cm hohe, handbemalte Figur von Aiva, einer geflügelten asmodischen Daeva

Aber gerade diese machen sie aus finde ich.
Dafür gibt es allerdings 7 kostenlose Tage Spielzeit extra. 
Bei dem Soundtrack kann es natürlich sein das man ihn irgendwo downloaden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyLove (17. August 2009)

mist....... aber das war zu erwarten....


----------



## Jogi1401 (17. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, das Spiel sit schon über 1Jahr alt, also 2008 nicht 09 Grafik. So wirklich starr wirkt es nicht, es ist besser als in den meisten anderen Spielen.



erm hast du schon mal WoW gespielt das ist von 2004 und da gabe es schon "Floramoving" hehe neues Wort erfunden ^^ ....


----------



## Freewalker (17. August 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> erm hast du schon mal WoW gespielt das ist von 2004 und da gabe es schon "Floramoving" hehe neues Wort erfunden ^^ ....



Wenn man gaaaaaanz genau hinsieht kann man an den Rändern der Baumkronen wandernde Pixel sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reicht das nich als Floramoving? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

Du willst das komische gewippe der "pflanzen" doch nicht als effekt werten oder etwa doch?

wenn ja komme ich mal dagegen mit der aufsteigende hitze in den wüstengebieten in aion, die weiter entfernte mobs verschwimmen lassen.

in gebieten ohne diesen effekt (wald etc) sind die mobs auf gleicher entfernung scharf sichtbar...


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Welchen Effekt gibt es zb in den Eisigen Asmo Gebieten? In der Stufe 10 Festung ist mir nichts dergleichen aufgefallen...während die Wüstengebiete wirklich gut aussehen.


----------



## Sounds (17. August 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> erm hast du schon mal WoW gespielt das ist von 2004 und da gabe es schon "Floramoving" hehe neues Wort erfunden ^^ ....



So ganz kann man das aber auch nicht stehen lassen. Die Texturen wurden von Addon zu Addon detailierter, auch die Zaubereffekte sehen auf "Ultra" wirklich sehr cool aus. 
Allgemein kann man die beiden Grafiken nicht gut vergleichen, da es unterschiedliche Stile sind. 
Als ich noch GW gespielt habe, hab ich auch rumgemeckert das mir die WoW Grafik nicht gefällt blabla. Gespielt hab ich es dann aber doch, wenn auch nur für 1 1/2 Jahre, was nicht mal die Hälfte meiner aktiven GW Zeit ist.

Mir gefällt die Aion Grafik wirklich sehr. Leider kenn ich sie nur aus Vids von youtube oder screens aus Foren und da zeigt man leider nur das Beste.


----------



## BloodyLove (17. August 2009)

Schade... gerade sind die Server down gegangen


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. August 2009)

jo, dabei war ich gard so schön nen gladi am vermöbeln ^^


----------



## Zefion (18. August 2009)

hmm... grafik... Ich frag mich gerade, warum ihr alle eine ultra Grafik erwartet. Letzendlich ist und bleibt Aion ein Mmo... heisst, es ist so optimiert, dass es auf den meisten Pc's flüssig läuft und net nur auf high-end computern... Damit sind die grenzen relativ klar. 
Sachen wie Mikrovegetation, Dynamischer Wind, Dynamisches Gras... etc... kosten halt einfach viel zu viel Leistung und tragen längst nicht soviel zu der Atmo bei, da sie eh sehr schnell übersehen werden...
Das gleiche ist bei der Polygonzahl der items: Da Aion im engame eher auf Massen PvP setzt, muss man halt den Dünnen grat zwischen Leistung und guter Grafik erwischen... und ich finde den haben sie ganz gut getroffen *g*

Anderes Thema: "Grinder" und "Quester"
Wer kann mir einmal genau definieren wann ein Quester ein grinder ist und wann ein grinder ein Quester?
Soweit ich weiss, ist das nämlich rein Subjektiv als was man ein spiel nun abstempelt, da es keine wirklichen werte gibt, welche sagen ab wann ein spiel grindlastig ist.

Achja... thema " Der Kleriker ist ja sooo imba im PvE" spielt man einen Kleri bis level 20+ und ihr werdet sehen, wie er immer mehr Mp verbraucht und immer weniger schaden macht, stattdessen allerdings ein immer besserer heiler wird (ab 25 sollte man eigentlich eh in einer gruppe in der Abyss unterwegs sein... könnt mir vorstellen, das deswegen dieser wandel dann stattfindet)

So wegen der beta...
Negative Aspekte waren eigentlich nur irgendwelche gelangweilten Elyos raids die einen immer beim mob Hauen gegankt haben... Kann das Spiel aber nichts wirklich für. Sonst gefällt mir persönlich Aion eigentlich ziemlich... Schöne grafik, gutes Craftsystem, PvP macht Spaß... man trifft dort auch nette leute... was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz


----------



## Jelly (18. August 2009)

Zefion schrieb:


> ...
> Achja... thema " Der Kleriker ist ja sooo imba im PvE" spielt man einen Kleri bis level 20+ und ihr werdet sehen, wie er immer mehr Mp verbraucht und immer weniger schaden macht, stattdessen allerdings ein immer besserer heiler wird (ab 25 sollte man eigentlich eh in einer gruppe in der Abyss unterwegs sein... könnt mir vorstellen, das deswegen dieser wandel dann stattfindet)
> ..



Wobei man sagen muss das der kleri auf stufe 25 dank seines 3 Chain nen richtig netten burst kriegt wenn er aktiv wird ^^ 1300 dmg( mit magic boost ) sind schon ordentlich für nen heiler


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Öhm...naja..im Abyss in ner gruppe und dann?oO da die mobs abfarmen oder wie meinen?


----------



## Norei (18. August 2009)

Zefion schrieb:


> hmm... grafik... Ich frag mich gerade, warum ihr alle eine ultra Grafik erwartet. Letzendlich ist und bleibt Aion ein Mmo... heisst, es ist so optimiert, dass es auf den meisten Pc's flüssig läuft und net nur auf high-end computern... Damit sind die grenzen relativ klar.


Ja, aber AoC oder HdRO schaffen es trotzdem, innerhalb der Grenzen mehr herauszuholen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Öhm...ich weiss ja net was für nen HdRO du spielst...aber das was ich damals angespielt hatte war ziemlich statisch im vergleich zu dem was ich in Aion erlebt habe...Problem ist die meisten sehen das startgebiet und urteilen...was danach noch alles kommt kennt keiner -.-


----------



## Vanier (18. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Öhm...ich weiss ja net was für nen HdRO du spielst...aber das was ich damals angespielt hatte war ziemlich statisch im vergleich zu dem was ich in Aion erlebt habe...Problem ist die meisten sehen das startgebiet und urteilen...was danach noch alles kommt kennt keiner -.-



Öh statisch? Als statisch versteh ich eine Welt die NICHT lebendig wirkt... und das tut sie doch wohl in beiden Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie ich finde in Herr der Ringe noch ein Stück mehr, durch die Dialoge die die NPC´s führen.
(Wenn in der Beta auch NPC Dialoge geführt werden sorry, ich hab nur auf den Asia-Servern getestet)

MfG Vanier


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Hmm...ich meinte jetzt nicht die Welt im allgemeinen sondern vielmehr die CHaraktere...weiss net kann auch ne subjektive Wahrnehmung sein...aber ich hatte immer das gefühl die haben nen stock im a...., so dass sie sich net gescheit wegen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja die NPCs haben auch so Gespräche geführt...die wiederholten sich zwar nach etwa 5 dialogen aber mei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (18. August 2009)

Ja ok die Animationen sind hölzern, aber wenn du lang genug gespielt hast, fällt das auch nicht mehr auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die männlichen (zumindest Elyos) Charaktere in Aion haben meiner Meinung nach auch eine merkwürdige Gangart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Hmm..naja..solange sie net so sind wie in Lineage II ist alles im grünen Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komische Gangart?wäre mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen aber macht nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ja nen männlichen Elyos vielleicht deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (18. August 2009)

Die Figuren laufen so merkwürdig nach vorn gelehnt ... genau wie bei Linage II. Und ich muß sagen, 
bei allem was ich bisher vom Spiel gesehen habe bin ich doch ziemlich enttäuscht. Irgendwie ist es wie
bei einem guten Essen - das Auge ißt halt mit ... und da erfüllt Aion noch nicht einmal den Standard, den
man von Guildwars gewohnt war. Ich persönlich kann kein Spiel spielen, bei dem ich mich jedesmal über
die Animationen / den Laufstil / kindlich aussehende Helden ärgern muß. 
Wenn man wenigstens das LVLn überspringen könnte um gleich ins PvP einzusteigen, falls das denn ordentlich läuft. Aber so .... nein Danke. Leider hab ich es schon bestellt ... werd's wahrscheinlich weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Da fällt mir nur eins ein...tschö mit ö!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (19. August 2009)

> Ich persönlich kann kein Spiel spielen, bei dem ich mich jedesmal über
> die Animationen / den Laufstil / kindlich aussehende Helden ärgern muß.



Dann bleibt doch nur AoC oder? Das einzige MMO, mit halbwegs realistischen MoCap Animationen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. August 2009)

Naaaaaja...also ich hab zwar AoC nur bis lvl 40 gespielt...aber trotzdem fand ich die Animation nicht wirklich "geschmeidig" . Klar sie hat einen gewissen Grad an realismus, aber ob das ne bessere animation macht...wohl kaum...


----------

